# For wishlist - Wikipad like controller for Nexus 7



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

In case you haven't heard of the Wikipad, check this out: http://www.slashgear.com/wikipad-10-inch-jelly-bean-tablet-shows-gaming-promise-30240904/

Anyone else hoping they come out with a Wikipad-like controller for the N7?

I already have a Nexus 7 and couldn't justify buying the Wikipad on top of that, but I could always order just the controller part. I'd pay decent money for it too.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn that would be pretty sweet!


----------



## anthonyh90 (Apr 20, 2012)

looks pretty sweet but i'm more than happy at the minute to continue using either a PS3 or xbox controller


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

anthonyh90 said:


> looks pretty sweet but i'm more than happy at the minute to continue using either a PS3 or xbox controller


PS3 controller does work great, but the issue is the ease of use since with the PS3/Xbox controller you need a stand and a place to put the N7. With a wrap around controller you don't need that. A Gamekilp device may work if they ever make an N7 sized one, but that would be rather ugly looking.


----------

